# Atlas 10100 spindle woodruff key * special



## BB-Machining (Mar 17, 2020)

Could anyone with an atlas 10100 6 inch lathe post a picture of what the woodruff key on the front of the spindle, that holds the direct drive coupling in place looks like please.


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 17, 2020)

BB-Machining said:


> Could anyone with an atlas 10100 6 inch lathe post a picture of what the woodruff key on the front of the spindle, that holds the direct drive coupling in place looks like please.


I haven't gotten the spindle out yet but the first key looks like this and they are both the same part number. Should be a standard hardware store item.


----------



## BB-Machining (Mar 17, 2020)

My atlas parts manual says its a special key, I tried a few different sizes and none seat right. I wonder if the two models use different keys for that. Is the spindle cut all the way through where the key seats?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 17, 2020)

This is from my 101.21200 aka Atlas 3950. Part number is 106749
The keyslot in my spindle does not go all the way through.
If you have a key that's close just file to fit.

john


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 17, 2020)

The two Woodruff keys in the spindle of the Atlas 3950 and Craftsman 101.21200 are #404.  !/2" long and 1/8" thick.


----------

